# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Mijenjanje sustava - primjer

## Vrijeska

Na jednom se topicu jedna forumašica našla uvrijeđenom na moju šalu o mijenjanju sustava na koji nas je ona sama uputila (op. odgovorila sam joj da pozdravi ravnateljicu koja ne dozvoljava roditeljima ulazak u školu i na sat jer ćemo doći i do nje te ćemo joj promijeniti sustav).

Evo mog "svježeg" primjera. Nedavno sam spominjala kako je naša dugoočekivana ritmika i ples završila za ovu školsku godinu jer mi voditeljica plesa nije dozvolila da budem na satu. (Dijete (3 g.)  se nakon 2. (drugog) sata ritmike uplašilo jer se nisam zatekla na vratima kada je istrčala (5 minuta prije službenog završetka i bez voditeljice; plesna učionica je na polukatu – to je u biti sporedni haustor prenamijenjen u svlačionicu, garderobu i na polukatu učionice -  dakle same su sišle u prostor veličine 3,5 kvadrata gdje se njih 14 mora presvući s nas 14 roditelja, djevojčice od 3 i 4 godine) te je htjela da budem uz nju na sljedećem satu. Kada smo se pojavile (na treći sat) i kad sam izrekla namjeru za ostankom voditeljica je glasno i ružnim tonom samo rekla: „NE!!!“ na što je moje dijete počelo vrištati i odbilo bilo kakav odlazak na daljnji ples kod te iste voditeljice što smo potvrdili još jednim dolaskom (na četvrti sat) i kolutanjem očima te iste voditeljice na ponovno vrištanje (Iva se presvukla, moja sestra je htjela ostati s njom na satu, ali kada je vidjela voditeljicu opet se toliko uplašila i pobjegla.).


Prilično ljuta na odnos voditeljice prema djeci, roditeljima i samoj organizaciji ritmike nazvala sam ravnateljicu te privatne škole i u lijepom razgovoru iznijela moja opažanja, objasnila nepedagoško i neprofesionalno ponašanje voditeljice plesa te ukazala na organizacijske propuste koje ja kao roditelj ne mogu prihvatiti i smatram da je nužno zbog sigurnosti sve djece da se promijene. Moja pitanja su bila: zašto nije dozvoljen ulazak roditeljima na sat? Nekoj djeci treba više, nekoj manje da se prilagode na novo…
Drugo: zašto sat završava prije i zašto se djeca puštaju sama niza stepenice bez provjere jesu li im roditelji ispred ulaza ili ne (ulaz u centar je u prolazu zgrade gdje su ventilacijski otvori i propuh je, gdje primjerice ja s malom bebom ne mogu boraviti – moram biti iza zgrade te me moje dijete koje samo izleti van ne vidi, a ne vidim niti ja nju pogotovo ako sat završi ranije )?

Predložila sam da nam se dozvoli da nekoliko prvih sati provedemo s djecom ukoliko imaju problema s prilagodbom, nadalje sam naglasila potrebu da se djeca ne puštaju sama jer u današnje vrijeme kada se djeca nasilno odvode tako se malo dijete mora predati u ruke roditeljima.

Ravnateljica se ispričala u ime svoje djelatnice, i rekla da će provjeriti način rada, poslati internu inspekciju, da sam ja jedina mama koja se žali (op. na prvom satu su dvije djevojčice plakale jer im mame nisu bile na ulazu i ja sam voditeljici rekla da ih odvede nazad u učionicu), da bi roditelji mogli biti ali ... itd.

Uglavnom, danas me zove jedna mama i kaže da je na petom satu bila jedna ženska osoba koja je sjedila po strani i cijelo vrijeme nešto zapisivala, a JUČER (to je već 6. sat ritmike) da JE VODITELJICA PLESA POZVALA RODITELJE U UČIONICU/DVORANU, OTVORILA IM SUSJEDNU UČIONICU I REKLA DA UKOLIKO ŽELE MOGU BORAVITI TIJEKOM SATA U TOM PROSTORU IZ KOJEG VIDE DJECU JER SVAKAKO DOLAZI ZIMA PA DA NE BUDU VANI ITD. ITD.

(Na našu žalost to se moglo riješiti odmah na prvom satu samo da oni koji vode te aktivnosti imaju malo više smisla u radu s djecom i koji sat psihologije više … Mi smo spremili dres jer odbija svaki prijedlog o odlasku u druge škole i sl.  :Sad:   a toliko je željela ići ... mjesec dana je ona svaki dan nosila dres po kući i ispitivala kada će početi ples ...)

Eto, drago mi je zbog roditelja i djece koja nastavljaju ritmiku u tom centru, i iz ovog primjera se vidi da je dovoljan jedan ljubazan argumentiran razgovor i malo dobre volje da se promijeni sustav na zadovoljstvo svih – a posebno djece!  :D

----------


## NatasaM...

Bravo!  :D

----------


## branka1

svaka ti čast. jako sličo i kod nas, ali nemam sad vremena pisati. daj mi pošalji njeno ime na pp, možda je ista

----------


## Vrijeska

> svaka ti čast. jako sličo i kod nas, ali nemam sad vremena pisati. daj mi pošalji njeno ime na pp, možda je ista


Sumnjam - mi smo Istok ti si Zapad   :Laughing:

----------


## buby

Vrijeska :D

----------


## sorciere

ja sam prvih MJESEC dana sjedila na satovima ritmike (škola za ritmiku i balet u zagorskoj). imali su divnu tetu, i čak sam ju jednom uspjela spasiti od optužbi frustrirane mame koja je TJERALA  :shock:  dijete na ritmiku. sva sreća da sam bila u dvorani - jer bi cura nadrapala...

na treninzima roditelji nisu baš poželjni - ali mene nitko ne dira kad hoću gledati   :Grin:  . u principu - roditelji ne sjede na treningu, ali nitko ih ne tjera van ako dođu pogledati. 

neko vrijeme smo išli na ritmiku kod čuvene E.C. - i to je bilo prestrašno. nismo smjeli biti unutra, ali ponašanje mog djeteta mi je bilo dovoljno da tamo više ne odlazimo.

----------


## lidia

:D  Svaka cast !

----------


## Elly

Bravo Vrijeska, pomogla si mnogima!   :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Znam da kasnim, ali nema veze.

Vrijeska, bas si  8) . Tako treba!

----------


## Amalthea

Uf... zakašnjelo "bravo" i od mene.   :Kiss:

----------


## anjica

zakašnjelo BRAVO i od mene  :D

----------

